# Smoked Mushroom Soup!



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

Greetings! I’ve been doing a lot of heavy meals since Christmas and a few weeks ago, after Surf-N-Turf egg rolls, I started to dial things back dramatically, especially during the week. This weekend I stuck with Chicken Friday, but decided to go with something weirdly in-between Saturday, smoked mushroom soup. I found a recipe that looked interesting online and made a few tweaks….including cold smoking the mushrooms. This was shockingly good, a steaming bowl of Umami! Very filling, even for a carnivore, and the mushroom smoke session really made a wonderful impact on the soup in the end!
Ingredients:
4 tablespoons butter
1 chopped onion
1 chopped large carrot
2 chopped celery
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
2 medium chopped Portabella mushrooms
1 handful chestnut mushrooms
6 beef Bullion cubes into
5 cups Boiling water
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
Dash of red pepper flakes
Salt and Pepper to taste

Mushrooms on for about an hour long cold smoke with Hickory pellets in the awesome tube….thank you again 

 Steve H
!










Prepped the veggies and when shrooms had a good smoke session sliced up the portabellas.









Butter heated on Med, veggies into the Dutch oven, garlic a few minutes later.









Then the shrooms…..they smelled wonderfully Smokey, the aroma was awesome.





Then the prepped bullion. Adding the extra bullion cube I learned from 

 jcam222
 and it’s been a game changer for my soups. After a bit of stirring I added the Worcestershire, S&P and dash of red pepper.





Into a bowl… I wasn’t sure what to expect, but it was so good. The Smokey Umami was incredibly satisfying and makes you grin. My wife’s first sip was followed by “Holy Sh**!” and she really doesn’t swear. My daughters wouldn’t touch it because, “Mushrooms, yuck!” But my wife and son loved it. I really couldn’t believe the amazing flavor. I’m going to toy around with this as a base for some meat soups and stews in the future. However, will be adding this as a pure addition to the rotation too.














Thanks for your Time!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sure looks good! I love soup and I’d sure love a bowl or two of this.


----------



## DougE (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like a winner to me, Jed. I'd put away a couple bowls.


----------



## bertman (Mar 26, 2022)

I just described this to my wife. It got a gasp.

Like I needed more things I need to do for her.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 26, 2022)

Mushrooms should be classified as a meat. They are amazing and the put them in everything I can. I’m bookmarking this. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks great Jed.  Thanks for the recipe.

Like


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Sure looks good! I love soup and I’d sure love a bowl or two of this.


Thank you Jeff! I’m definitely a big soup fan too and this was pretty awesome. Besides your tomato soup this has been my favorite. You’re welcome to a bowl or two anytime! 



DougE said:


> Looks like a winner to me, Jed. I'd put away a couple bowls.


Thank you Doug, it was very tasty! 



bertman said:


> I just described this to my wife. It got a gasp.
> Like I needed more things I need to do for her.


Oh man Bert, this had my wife and I rolling! I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 27, 2022)

I love shroom soup and that looks amazing! I would have been tempted to add some smoked chicken to it but I think the bowl would be gone before I got a chance!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2022)

Man Jed! That looks delicious! I love shroom soup.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2022)

Your soup looks great Jed, however that's one dish that won't my it on my to-do list. I've hated mushrooms since I was a toddler. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow that some good soup Jed.  Going on the list.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks great Jed ,I'm not a big mushroom fan. Love soups and I use mushrooms in a lot of my foods. I normally just hand over the big pieces to Mona as she eats them almost every day.

So this soup is on my list now , as I mentioned it to her , lol like 

 bertman
 mentioned

It looks fantastic, you are good with the pictures and the ingredients sound great

Thanks for sharing

David


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Mushrooms should be classified as a meat. They are amazing and the put them in everything I can. I’m bookmarking this. Thanks for sharing it.


Haha, I’m slowly coming around to that view. I love them, but usually as an additional ingredient. I’ve never made something where it’s the center ingredient. I appreciate it! Thank you, you’ll dig it!



one eyed jack said:


> Looks great Jed.  Thanks for the recipe.
> Like


Thank you Jack!



civilsmoker said:


> I love shroom soup and that looks amazing! I would have been tempted to add some smoked chicken to it but I think the bowl would be gone before I got a chance!


Haha! I won’t lie, I had fridays smoked chicken in a bowl and was planning on adding it, but after we tasted it decided it wasn’t needed. it really does stand by itself!



Steve H said:


> Man Jed! That looks delicious! I love shroom soup.


Thank you Steve!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 27, 2022)

WOW!

Nice pics. . .I'm drooling,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2022)

We make mushroom soup all the time, but our’s doesn’t look as good as yours! 
Thanks for posting the recipe!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2022)

Funny you posted this. Last night the wife showed me a recipe for a mushroom soup. Gonna give yours a try with some smoked chicken. Nice work Jed


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 27, 2022)

Jed, that would be a hit around here for sure. Well, it would be a hit for everyone except my son-in-law , now you got me thinking...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2022)

Outstanding!!
Love Shrooms!!
You really did a Great Job, Jed!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Jed , it sure looks great . I love a good bowl of soup , but I'm with Chris on the shrooms . I could slurp around them though . Nice work .


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Your soup looks great Jed, however that's one dish that won't my it on my to-do list. I've hated mushrooms since I was a toddler.
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you GMC! I always hated mushrooms, because of the texture and I thought they were soggy things that came in a can. In college a few of us were drunk at a country friend’s place one spring and he fried up some morels and other caps along with a bunch of other drinking food stuff and it blew my mind. I’ve liked them ever since. We’ll not the canned ones.But, I understand, thank you for the like!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow that some good soup Jed.  Going on the list.


Thank you Brian!  It’s worth it! You’ve been crushing it lately, I hope you have the time



DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Jed ,I'm not a big mushroom fan. Love soups and I use mushrooms in a lot of my foods. I normally just hand over the big pieces to Mona as she eats them almost every day.
> So this soup is on my list now , as I mentioned it to her , lol like
> 
> bertman
> ...


Thank you David! The broth would be a great base for a lot of proteins, Smokey umami! I could drink it in a mug. Mona would definitely like the mushroom chunks though, the smoke session added a lot to them and they were very satisfying!
I appreciate the compliments, iPhones make taking pictures so much easier than it used to be


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you GMC! I always hated mushrooms, because of the texture and I thought they were soggy things that came in a can. In college a few of us were drunk at a country friend’s place one spring and he fried up some morels and other caps along with a bunch of other drinking food stuff and it blew my mind. I’ve liked them ever since. We’ll not the canned ones.But, I understand, thank you for the like!



College mushrooms, now that's a whole different cook altogether.   

Chris


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> WOW!
> Nice pics. . .I'm drooling,
> John


Thank you John! I think this would go great as a start for a Hunters stew.



SmokinAl said:


> We make mushroom soup all the time, but our’s doesn’t look as good as yours!
> Thanks for posting the recipe!
> Al


Thank you Al! That’s a big compliment from you! I hope you give it a go! I appreciate your time.



TNJAKE said:


> Funny you posted this. Last night the wife showed me a recipe for a mushroom soup. Gonna give yours a try with some smoked chicken. Nice work Jed


Thank you Jake! I appreciate the compliment. Cold smoking the shrooms adds a lot of great flavor. I had some grilled chicken to put in, but was actually very happy on its own. I hope you enjoy it! 



GonnaSmoke said:


> Jed, that would be a hit around here for sure. Well, it would be a hit for everyone except my son-in-law , now you got me thinking...


 I get it! I really think this would be an awesome base with a lot of possibilities! But, it’s great on its own too!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> College mushrooms, now that's a whole different cook altogether.
> Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 27, 2022)

Jed,
As the old Campbell's Soup commericals would say, "MMMM Good!"
We're mushroom fans here so your recipe is bookmarked. 

Stu


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding!!
> Love Shrooms!!
> You really did a Great Job, Jed!
> Like.
> Bear


Thank you Bear! I take that as a high compliment. It was very tasty! 



chopsaw said:


> Jed , it sure looks great . I love a good bowl of soup , but I'm with Chris on the shrooms . I could slurp around them though . Nice work .


Haha, thank you! I appreciate it! Shrooms are big enough to slurp around!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jed,
> As the old Campbell's Soup commericals would say, "MMMM Good!"
> We're mushroom fans here so your recipe is bookmarked.
> M
> Stu


Haha! Thank you Stu, I hope you enjoy it! Very appreciated.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 30, 2022)

I going to make this but have no chestnut mushrooms around here that I know of?  Should I just use some brown ones?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2022)

WOW!!! Does that ever look good, Jed.  Mushroom soup has always been my favorite, but yours looks a whole bunch better than the canned stuff.
I'm like Brian--no chestnut shrooms.  Do they add significantly to the taste, or will button shrooms work OK??
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 30, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I going to make this but have no chestnut mushrooms around here that I know of?  Should I just use some brown ones?


I’m sure you can. I made up the chestnut on my own. The initial recipe I started from was only portabella so you would be fine just using those too. I hope it goes well, it’d be nice to have a third party confirmation!

Edit after more thought after responding to Gary:I think buttons are more subtle than chestnut and shiitake would probably be a better substitute


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 30, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!! Does that ever look good, Jed.  Mushroom soup has always been my favorite, but yours looks a whole bunch better than the canned stuff.
> I'm like Brian--no chestnut shrooms.  Do they add significantly to the taste, or will button shrooms work OK??
> Gary


Thank you Gary! This is the first time I did this so I’m not really sure. The recipe had only portabella, but I have a local mushroom farmer that brings fun stuff to our farmers market and I put them in based off the flavor description. Since portabellas are so meaty and filled with umami I think it would compliment or overpower anything else in fungi additions. I think buttons would really just be for aesthetics and texture, the chustnuts I’m assuming, were much the same, but do not know for sure from one test and I don’t have a refined enough pallet to say off of one taste if they’re more nutty flavor came through. I think buttons are a little more subtle than chestnut and shiitake would probably be a better substitute.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 30, 2022)

That looks delicious Jed! I bet it was packed with flavor! Could I borrow your mushroom guy? 

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 30, 2022)

I’ll check to see if they sell out of state 

 Brokenhandle
 . Can’t see why not? No college mushrooms though


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2022)

Mmm Good!  Very Tasty.  Be doing this again.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 31, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Mmm Good!  Very Tasty.  Be doing this again.
> 
> View attachment 627769


Looks awesome! I’m so glad you enjoyed it and that I’m not delusional!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome! I’m so glad you enjoyed it and that I’m not delusional!


Has the perfect amount of smoke to it.  So simple but so good.  Thought about adding some ground sausage but want to stay true to your recipe for first time.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2022)

Wow Jed, no wonder why there are folks like Ryan following in your footsteps as a thread!  

My wife, my son and I LOVE  mushrooms… My daughter loves them but is allergic…. I feel bad for her cause she does love them!  Anyway….

That being said, my friend this is one very nicely compiled thread!  Those mushrooms look phenomenal and the meal top notch!  Well done Jed!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 18, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Jed, no wonder why there are folks like Ryan following in your footsteps as a thread!
> 
> My wife, my son and I LOVE  mushrooms… My daughter loves them but is allergic…. I feel bad for her cause she does love them!  Anyway….
> 
> That being said, my friend this is one very nicely compiled thread!  Those mushrooms look phenomenal and the meal top notch!  Well done Jed!


Thank you Justin! Very appreciated! I started getting into the mushrooms a lot more since I found these people at the farmers market. It’s been a whole different thing to get into and a lot of fun. Things like 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 with those mushroom grits are so mind blowing to me, lots of potential dishes!

If you guys are mushroom lovers then I definitely recommend a go! King Mushroom is the website, they have morels right now too!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 19, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Justin! Very appreciated! I started getting into the mushrooms a lot more since I found these people at the farmers market. It’s been a whole different thing to get into and a lot of fun. Things like
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> with those mushroom grits are so mind blowing to me, lots of potential dishes!
> ...


We had people selling mushrooms at farmers mart last year.  maybe they be back.  Thanks again.


----------

